# Establishing tank with mature filter media



## LancsRick (20 Apr 2012)

Evening all!

If I was to take a tank which has been stripped in the last couple of days, clean it, and fill with new substrate/water, would I expect to see fairly rapid establishment? Or will the bacteria in the filter media have perished in the couple of days?

Just wondering if the "new" tank I'm getting at the weekend could be setup quickly, or whether I'm just replacing all the filter media too and starting totally afresh?

Happy to wait the weeks, but if I don't have to, it brings those flora and fauna a bit closer!

Cheers.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Apr 2012)

if you can leave the filter running in a bucket with heater then the bacteria die off should be reduced and speed up time until stocking.  You can plant immediately anyway, the plants will help the cycle if you start a fresh.


----------



## LancsRick (20 Apr 2012)

Thanks easer. I'd read elsewhere that it was advisable to get the tank stable before planting, is this not the case?

Unfortunately the tank is not yet in my possession, and was emptied last night - I'm collecting it tomorrow.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Apr 2012)

not the case.  Plant up, the heavier the better


----------



## LancsRick (20 Apr 2012)

Awesome, better get sketching then! Cheers .


----------

